# Nikon D5 reviews



## brianftpc (Apr 5, 2016)

why in the world are there so few reviews after people have had this camera for over a week. Youd think the reviews would be pouring out.


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 5, 2016)

Maybe they like it so much they're out taking pictures.

Maybe they hate it so much they returned it.

Maybe this level of camera is bought by pro photographers that have to shoot for a living and don't have much time to write reviews.


----------



## brianftpc (Apr 5, 2016)

I own a 1dx and 5dsr and i think after using it for a week i could spare 1 hour to write a review or make a youtube video. The issue is that all the people who review cameras all the time are practically silent.

No one is talking about this camera and it is very odd.


----------



## Besisika (Apr 5, 2016)

brianftpc said:


> No one is talking about this camera and it is very odd.


Usually, it is painful that you don't wanna talk about it. 
On paper, it is disappointing. I want to hear about the reel stuff.


----------



## d (Apr 6, 2016)

Besisika said:


> brianftpc said:
> 
> 
> > No one is talking about this camera and it is very odd.
> ...



Thom Hogan has already written up some meaningful thoughts based on his usage so far. Look through the forums on FM and DPR and you'll find links to a few other user reports.

d.


----------



## d (Apr 6, 2016)

Besisika said:


> brianftpc said:
> 
> 
> > No one is talking about this camera and it is very odd.
> ...



One thing I'm noticing in the accounts that I've read so far is that automatic AF fine tune appears unreliable - Thom talks a lot about it, and a couple of other write-ups I came across also mention that it can give a wide range of correction values when the calibration is repeated for a given lens. This is a pity - I was hoping A-AFFT would be a runaway success, such that other manufacturers would be compelled to include their own version on their cameras.

d.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 6, 2016)

d said:


> this is a pity - I was hoping A-AFFT would be a runaway success, such that other manufacturers would be compelled to include their own version on their cameras.
> 
> d.



They will, but unlike Nikon or Sony they will wait until the feature is reliable and worthwhile before releasing it, especially in their 'pro' models. 

Just look at the farcical spec numbers for the D5, iso over 3,000,000, but native a mere one stop or so above the 1DX. 4k, but only for three minutes and not DCI; automatic AF fine tune, but it is unreliable; DR substantially lower than the D4s at low iso (no they are not all used at 6,400 iso and above all the time) for a 'trade' of less than 1/2 stop improvement at higher iso's. 

If ever there was a camera trying to get fobbed off on a user base by snake oil salesmen marketers the D5 is it.


----------



## Zv (Apr 6, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> d said:
> 
> 
> > this is a pity - I was hoping A-AFFT would be a runaway success, such that other manufacturers would be compelled to include their own version on their cameras.
> ...



I think I read that Nikon was going to release a firmware update to make the 4K shooting time same as the D500. 

Edit - found this on NR site

"Update: the 30 min 4k video in the D5 will probably be achieved by recording 10 sequential files @ 3 minutes each."

But yeah you're absolutely right about the other stuff. If this camera was living up to the hype we'd have heard by now. I have a feeling there are some disappointed pros out there scratching their heads but since they're pros and have invested so much they'll deal with it and get the job done anyway.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 6, 2016)

Zv said:


> "Update: the 30 min 4k video in the D5 will probably be achieved by recording 10 sequential files @ 3 minutes each."



That sounds really tedious; I can't imagine any consumer whose primary role is videography will look the D5 way.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 6, 2016)

Of course there are no reviews yet ! How long do you think it is going to take for reviewers to re jig the fundamental basis upon which all cameras have been judged for the past seven years ? (  )


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 6, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> If ever there was a camera trying to get fobbed off on a user base by snake oil salesmen marketers the D5 is it.



I'm not a Nikon guy, but you're that's not a wee bit overstated?


----------



## Maui5150 (Apr 6, 2016)

brianftpc said:


> why in the world are there so few reviews after people have had this camera for over a week. Youd think the reviews would be pouring out.



They are too busy trying to sell it on EBay


----------



## J.R. (Apr 6, 2016)

d said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > brianftpc said:
> ...



+1.

Thom has no problems calling a spade a spade. I enjoy reading his insights into the Nikon world and his take on the industry. His impressions on the D5 can be accessed here 

http://www.dslrbodies.com/cameras/the-d5d500-blog/


----------



## Besisika (Apr 7, 2016)

Matt seems to be optimistic. Just got his. Let's see what he is going to say once finishing testing it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9PBgGMuyiQ


----------

